# Shrimps safe with SAE?



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

I was curious to know if my CRS & Snowball are safe with SAE? I've heard mixed opinions and I wanted to know your thoughts. As of right now my shrimps are more important and just need a majority against SAE for me to them out... I have two cleaning up my tank. Please share your experiences! :thumbsup:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, no. A siamese algae eater quickly turns into a siamese everything eater.

It will eventually eat all of its tankmates that will fit in its mouth.

Now if you're confusing an SAE with an otocinclus catfish, that's a different story.

SAE are great at eating algae when they are babies, but as they grow they will lose interest in algae, and will search out more 'satisfying' meals.

otocinclus catfish will only eat algae (or plant based foods) for their entire lifespan and they stay very small.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Like Liam said, no SAE's are not good tank mates for shrimp.

When SAE's get bigger, they become more aggressive in my opinion. They seem territorial to me as well. Well at least the one that I previously had was.


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

oh no! i will get them out early tomorrow morning when they are half asleep. too difficult to catch them with a net... messes up my plants! thanks for the info, much appreciated!


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

The main reason for introducing SAE's into the tank was to eat beard/brush aglae (BBA). I've read quite a bit of forums stating that they are the only ones known to eat such algae. From my experiences... I don't believe they've touch it lol. However they do an awesome job with the other types of algae. Once once have they mentioned that they tend to be more adventurous with their eating habits. thanks again!


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

taniner said:


> oh no! i will get them out early tomorrow morning when they are half asleep. too difficult to catch them with a net... messes up my plants! thanks for the info, much appreciated!


Get a pipe(clear is perfect so you can see inside) that has one end closed, attach the other end to thread and put an algae wafer inside the pipe. sooner or later the SAE will get inside to get the food, now pull the thread and catch it alive.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

> Get a pipe(clear is perfect so you can see inside) that has one end closed, attach the other end to thread and put an algae wafer inside the pipe. sooner or later the SAE will get inside to get the food, now pull the thread and catch it alive.


lol, that sounds like it would be hilarious. I know for one, that none of my fish would stay put if i pulled up on a pipe they were in, they would fly outta that thing like a bat out of hell! But the mental image I got reading that made me giggle a bit.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> lol, that sounds like it would be hilarious. I know for one, that none of my fish would stay put if i pulled up on a pipe they were in, they would fly outta that thing like a bat out of hell! But the mental image I got reading that made me giggle a bit.


 It worked for me catching the SAE and other pleco, I put the food as close as possible to the closed end and pull the thread quickly when the fish get to the food.:icon_eek:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

that's awesome, i gotta try this


----------

